

PostgreSQL 9.0 now available - gmac
http://www.postgresql.org/

======
IgorPartola
Just left the front page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1706030>

------
jacquesm
and also on the front page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1708751> (but
this one seems to be slightly older)

